# Owner Poll



## Shane22 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Scott and Sabre owners,
What model and year do you have?
Where did you buy it?
How big is the area mowed?
What problems,if any,have you had? 
and finally,
Would you buy another?


 Shane


----------



## Shane22 (Sep 17, 2003)

2000 Scott 2046 Hydro w/B&S engine
Home Depot
5 acres or so
Broke a trans cooling fan and drive belt(my fault) Fan $2.25,belt$18.75 and the governor $28.90 in parts,did the repair myself.
Yes,Best deal on a tractor I ever got.


 Shane


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

60 hours on a 2002 Sabre 14.542 with no problems yet save for a faulty valve cover gasket, fixed under warranty by my friendly dealer. I'd buy it again in a minute seeing as my only other choices included Murrays and MTDs. Oh and Sears, nothing wrong there though.:clown: ig: :chicken: :monkey:


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

I've got a 2002 Scotts 17.5 42. 

I bought it at HD.

.6 acres and hilly. 38 hours.

It would not do a great job of mulching when I let the grass get a little too long, but gator blades solved that. No problems otherwise.


----------

